# Mollies or platies for algae control?



## Carissa (Aug 19, 2007)

Mollies eat lots of algae. Not 100% sure on hair algae but they seem to pick at and try eating everything in the tank. I never noticed this with platies but that was a long time ago.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Jordanella floridae (American Flag fish) 

cleared out hair algae out of my 75 gal in no time.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have both a mollie and a platy in my tank. The mollie loves diatoms, but doesn't pick at the little bit of hair algae I have in tank. I have a little bit of GSA that collects on the glass and it doesn't go after that either.

The platy never goes near any algae.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

You shouldn't have to buy fish that eat algae. If algae is rampant, then it's likely your plants aren't growing. 

And unless you correct the problem, it keeps coming back.

Sure it's nice to have a few of them around to take care of any small outbreaks, but you can do more to prevent it than fish can.


----------

